# Wireless Range Extender that works with TiVo Stream



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good Wireless Range Extender that works with TiVo Stream? I need it to boost the signal so I can get reception in the top floor.

I bought the Amped Wireless Range extender before I got my TiVo Stream, and its not compatible. It creates a seperate network, so the TiVo App is unable to find the TiVo.

Thanks in advance,
-Ben


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

I have not heard of range extenders creating separate subnets before. I have the feeling its an Amped issue. I had a Amped Wireless R20000G Router and it was a horrible combination with the TiVo and Stream. Before I bought the stream it was always hit and miss if my iPad would connect with the TiVo, 4 out of 5 times it would not. When I bought the Stream, it would never stream, failing every Stream test that I ran.

I bought a new Netgear WNDR4700 and everything worked the first time perfectly.

I would recommend trying out a Ethernet over Power device instead of messing with range extenders. http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/powerline-charts/view


----------



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

My Tivo and Tivo stream are connected to my wireless router through ethernet. I need the range extender so I can access the wireless from my upstairs, so I don't see how the Moca would help me.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't say anything about Moca. I was talking about Ethernet over Power, something totally different. Now that I know what you are wanting to do, its nothing something that would be of use unless you used it in combination with an access point. You will get better performance going that route over a range extender

Back to the main subject, a range extender should not put you on a different subnet, all it should do is pass addresses from your router to your client. I think you will find the problem is with the Amped and its difficulty with iDevices communicating with TiVo devices.

You would be better off finding info about range extenders at a site that deals with such equipment over this forum. A very informative site is http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless.


----------



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link. But what I'd really like is someone who got one to work (i.e. a wirless range extender, access point, whatever) to let me know how they got it to work.

Everything I read from Amped wireless Range extender made me think it would work. There is something with the networking that isn't working. I assumed it would be on the same network, but apparently it isn't. None of the links I have read make it clear which one would work and which ones wouldn't.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

bpziegler said:


> Thanks for the link. But what I'd really like is someone who got one to work (i.e. a wirless range extender, access point, whatever) to let me know how they got it to work.
> 
> Everything I read from Amped wireless Range extender made me think it would work. There is something with the networking that isn't working. I assumed it would be on the same network, but apparently it isn't. None of the links I have read make it clear which one would work and which ones wouldn't.


Make sure the SSID on the extender is exactly the same as your main WiFi router, and that any WPA/WPA2 etc. passwords are the same. If it has a different SSID, your devices will see it as a different network


----------



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

Tony Chick said:


> Make sure the SSID on the extender is exactly the same as your main WiFi router, and that any WPA/WPA2 etc. passwords are the same. If it has a different SSID, your devices will see it as a different network


Thanks for the tip. I tried it, and it can't find the Tivo box when I do it that way.

I did some research, and it has something to do with how Tivo uses Bonjour/mDNS. That protocol doesn't work across subnets. Have no idea how to fix it though.

If anyone has gotten this to work I'd love to know how.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not sure what model you purchased, but I did look at the manual for the SR-10000.

_DHCP: The Smart Repeater includes a complex AUTO DHCP feature to help manage the IP addresses within your Extended network and with your Home Network. When connected to a Home Network, the Repeater will obtain an IP address from your Home Networks router and act as a DHCP Client. However, when there is no connection available, the Repeater will act as a DHCP Server. You may also manually control the IP settings of the Smart Repeater by choosing Client, Server or Disabled from the DHCP drop down menu. This is only for advanced users._

You want it Disabled, then all of your devices will be on the same subnet.

If it is disabled I go back to my original hypothesis. Amped devices do not play well with iDevices and Tivo. They sure didn't in my house.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

There's always something like this:

http://home.comcast.net/~tomhorsley/hardware/wifi/wifi.html

It doubled the signal strength on the far side of my house .


----------



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

Kingpcgeek said:


> You want it Disabled, then all of your devices will be on the same subnet.
> 
> If it is disabled I go back to my original hypothesis. Amped devices do not play well with iDevices and Tivo. They sure didn't in my house.


They will be on the same subnet as far as IP addresses are concerned, but still on different physical subnets, and the broadcast packets don't get sent across those physical subnets.

I saw there was some software out there to help with this problem (Google "TivoBridge"), but it looked complicated to setup and you need a special router. I was looking for something easy.


----------

